# Should I buy this trailer?



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

It would be worth it if you plan to keep it 5 to 6 years or longer.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would use the tires as a bargaining tool in negotiating the price (unless it has already been figured into the asking price by the seller??). How much of a strain on your reserves would this create? What is it about this trailer that is so wonderful that it's making you want to go back on the deal you had made with yourself?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

She won't come down on price. I'm just the type of person who likes things to be finished. I know the trailer I have now does not allow me to take a second horse along, so I can't split gas expenses to shows or take my turn to tow when we go on trail rides off property. I know a different trailer would allow me to take two horses and all my problems would be solved. 

The logical side of me says, why spend more money when I already have a trailer and still have a laundry list of things that need to be done in terms of my house projects. $2,000 is nothing to sneeze at.

The side that wants this trailer knows that this same trailer new would cost $6,000 more and that used ones are hard to come by. In my area, the good trailers sell in a heartbeat. I fear if I pass on this one, another will not come available when I need it to. That all being said, I also might stumble across something nicer. 

Sooooo conflicted!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Are the things that you will be trading off (projects) worth having the trailer? Only you can answer that for yourself....


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I think I would train my horse to get his butt in the trailer.


----------

